# I found a really pretty moth



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Okay so I was in the kitchen just now and this really pretty moth came in. 
And it didn't seem too fussed to climb on my hand 







It ended up flying off before I could put it outside, but it went back into the house. So I need to go find it.

Also, fun fact, I really, really like moths! Just not when they fly in my face


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,
Your little moth is very pretty. I hope you are able to find it and get it back outdoors. :fingerx:

Here is some information about it if you are interested:
Marimatha nigrofimbria - Black-bordered Lemon Moth -- Discover Life*


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Amber,
> Your little moth is very pretty. I hope you are able to find it and get it back outdoors. :fingerx:
> 
> Here is some information about it if you are interested:
> Marimatha nigrofimbria - Black-bordered Lemon Moth -- Discover Life*


Oooh~ If ever I find a moth the first place I stop is the internet to do some research. 
And... hm, it looks similar, but the distribution only seems to show them appearing in the states! And I'm all the way over in the UK 

I was thinking it was a type of moth called an Isabella Tiger Moth.
Hmmmm

Edit: 
Nevermind about escorting the thing outside, Middi just snapped it out of the air. :upset:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome pic's...thank's for sharing...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a pretty little thing! Too bad that here in my house, we just have way too many small, ugly grey moths that get into the attic!  
Maybe if they were less ubiquitous and more aesthetic I'd be more forgiving, but I still scoop them up and put them outside, haha. 
Mallorn snapped at one yesterday when it flew through her cage


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

While that moth is pretty, I do freak out a bit when I have them in the house. The moths here are somewhat bigger and dark greyish black or dark brown.
I tend to stay away from moths/butterflies, I'm not a fan of the dust they leave if we touch them, in fact I get a bit grossed out by it..
That is one of the very few flying creatures I'm not so fond of having close contact with.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Love moths, they are soo cute!!


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah! 
I don't know why, but I always seem to be lucky in finding the really colourful ones. Last year I found so many!

And the only flying things that really really scare me are craneflies. Oh, and wasps.


----------

